# 2014 Ferry Offer from £35.15 return



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I've just received a promotional letter from Camping Cheque with an offer on the Dover-Dunkirk route for next year that needs to be booked by 20 December '13.

The offer is for a return for two adults and a motorhome in low season*, on sailings departing between 21.15hr and 07.30hr.

The deal is £80 including 3 Camping Cheques (worth £44.85), so probably only of interest to anybody who would use the cheques. But that would make the net ferry return cost £35.15, which I think is good.

*The applicable dates for crossings are: 06/01 - 03/04; 23/04 - 22/05; 02/06 - 23/07 & 02/09 - 18/12. So a pretty good choice of sailings more or less throughout 2014.

The telephone number is: 01580 214 002, for a no-obligation quote.

www.campingcheque.co.uk

Mike


----------

